# Toro Gas Power Shovel



## toro (Sep 27, 2013)

I recently bought a used toro gas power shovel model 38350. It is a small but cute little snowthrower. I believe it was made in 1983. Quite old and I have tried to get it started, but no luck. Does anyone have any suggestions about repairing one of these old power shovels?

Thanks,

Toro


----------



## GOLDWOOD (Apr 22, 2013)

Did you ever get your power shovel started?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF GOLDWOOD. I'm afraid toro hasn't been on the forum since 2014 and we never did find out his success. If you have one of these, let us know your problems and someone here can probably help you.


----------



## GOLDWOOD (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you for the heads up. 
I have three gas Toro power shovels right now, all of them are 1983. The last one I purchased a year and half ago from craigslist was Brand New with no box. Still unused sitting in my basement.
When I bought my first one 3 years ago, I thought it was going to be a fun toy. To my surprise it turned out to be a serious piece of snow removal equipment able to move 4 inches of snow 25 feet in distance from my deck.
My neighbor has two power shovels also, one with a wheel kit both from 1983. I joked with him saying that between both of us we have more power shovels in our neighborhood that any place in the country.


----------



## Motoscoot37 (Dec 5, 2020)

Does anybody have any parts for these things thanks Peter


----------

